
Virool (YC S12) Raises $12M to Power Native Video Ads - adebelov
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/05/virool-series-a/
======
lquist
I don't think the CEO should be saying this:

 _Does that sound kind of annoying? Well, CEO Alex Debelov said it’s designed
to be “very non-intrusive” — it doesn’t play sound unless you hover your mouse
over the ad (or, on mobile, when you actually stop scrolling). Some publishers
go further, by only turning the sound on if you actually hit a button._

His customer is the company and he is discussing features that make the
product appealing to the average web-user (but perhaps less useful for the
company that is the customer!).

